# SEOUL | Seoul Geumcheon-gu developments | U/C



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

This redevelopment project is My Home town which is the Geumcheon district of seoul.(south east of seoul).

Almost same area with IBD project in yongsan.
Massive empty military post and massive empty factory site will be develop.

Actually this project was proposed 6years ago but cancelled due to world financial cirisis.

Now it come back with reduce size and changed much more rational project.


-Beside from IBD or many others korea project..This project 100% to built.

-Last 8. april held a public hearing for this project in geumcheon gu office hall(I'm also go there).

-Now all approved paper handed over to SEOUL office. 

-Accordding to the geumcheon office. This project is going to begin construction until this years.

-1 elementary school, 1 high school
-1 landmark tower(i'm guess around 50floors)
-324 rooms Hotel
-1 Police station
-1 citizen sports building
-1 Main park(16,801m2), 1 samll park(2,787m2)
-3200 Residence apartment(i'm guess 10~12 tower 40floors) 
-IT factory facilities
-Comercial buildings
-No block(Barrier Free) design
-CPTED-Crime Prevention Through Environmental Design


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

This area is backside of a geumcheon office. Right is main park. Left building is commercial building.
This project first "Barrier Free" project in Seoul(Seoul have many walls with aprtment)

Primary rendering so design will be changed.(Far Behind landmark tower looks with glimpse about 50floors)


----------



## Caleb15 (May 8, 2012)

This looks great! What is the probability that it will actually get built, and the mayor of seoul wont kill it?


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

Caleb15 said:


> This looks great! What is the probability that it will actually get built, and the mayor of seoul wont kill it?


I thinks this project Seoul mayor can not ruin. Already land owner donation 40% of land to public(road, schools, police station etc). So fufilled legal donation ratio
This rendering is just primary. But this project begin construction until this years.
Very huge and in front my house so when construction begin then i can take a pictures everymoment...


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

http://news.heraldcorp.com/view.php?ud=20130506000185&md=20130506111615_AP



Actually this area was for seoul city's library, But seoul mayor order to make "I STORE"(london) in seoul(not only library but also job training center for young)
Personaly I don't like a I STORE. NOW GEUMCHEN district shortage library facility. Why need job training center?


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

^^

*Today approved by Seoul city.*

Apartment 150m, 45floors, 6building, 1168houses 
Offictel 40floors, 4 building, 1000houses
Hotel 15floors, 220rooms 
Residence 35floor, 11 buiding, 1700houses
commercial : 10,3348㎡ 
Park : 19,588㎡
1 Police station
1 elementary schools
1 library
1 welfare building

No Barrier Design(First case in seoul city)
CPTED, Crime Prevention Through Environmental Design
CO2 free design( reduce CO2 35%)
Solar energy generation 
Underground heat generation.


----------



## aquaticko (Mar 15, 2011)

This looks like quite a nice development, and it's in a part of Seoul without very many highrises. AND it's right in front of your house, Inno.

You must be very excited to see this built .

One question: what do you mean by "no barrier design"?


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

aquaticko said:


> This looks like quite a nice development, and it's in a part of Seoul without very many highrises. AND it's right in front of your house, Inno.
> 
> You must be very excited to see this built .
> 
> One question: what do you mean by "no barrier design"?


Thanks.... It is my home town. But i little bit dissappointed about building "design"...

btw no barrier design i means "construction without barrier(block).

As you know Seoul building used to make block or wall when built buildings.


----------



## aquaticko (Mar 15, 2011)

^^Oh, I see.

I think the designs are actually quite nice. They seem very Korean to me--very modern, very sleek, yet modest. Quite nice.


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

aquaticko said:


> ^^Oh, I see.
> 
> I think the designs are actually quite nice. They seem very Korean to me--very modern, very sleek, yet modest. Quite nice.


^^
Really aquaticko? Oh sounds good...

Yea Beauty's standard views(perspective) is different up to individualy.
I'm glad that you like this building design.

As you know this project almost 7years stalled, and then now resume.
So i'm expect more creative design rather than boxy design...
Second thought this design is goods. especially apartment shape.

Anyway As you said my home town is a part of Seoul without very many highrises. So this project will be changed landscape...


More good thing is beside above rendering project "Another same size project" is now under prepare in my home town. I'm expect 250m hight there.


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

http://realestate.daum.net/news/detail/main/MD20130715134808475.daum
^^
*Military camp redevelop geumcheon citizens smile
Today news paper article*



^^
40floor building+15floors Hotel.


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

Flickr에서 inno4321님의 SAM_8912

Flickr에서 inno4321님의 SAM_8911

Flickr에서 inno4321님의 SAM_8918
^^
This is my translation
*"Future city coming! Doksandong military camp develop plan approved from Seoul"
10 July 2013 Pass commitee of Seoul city develop plan deliberation.
Main company JP HOLDINGS 
Built by LOTTE construction*
9 agust


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

^^
http://lottenaming.com/event/event.html

They(lotte company) official begin for "sales residence" of Geumcheon develop.
Above site is official asking for "NAMING" residence in geumcheon project.

One weeks ago i had been visit lotte wholesale office and talking about residnces.


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)




----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

Flickr에서 inno4321님의 SAM_9753

Flickr에서 inno4321님의 SAM_9754

Flickr에서 inno4321님의 SAM_9755
^^
Today 3 OCTOBER
Model house construction(This is korean style apartment selling place. With those Model house show to public and then gathering customer and selling)


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

Flickr에서 inno4321님의 SAM_0838

Flickr에서 inno4321님의 SAM_0839
^^
*Model house*

Flickr에서 inno4321님의 SAM_0842

Flickr에서 inno4321님의 SAM_0844

Flickr에서 inno4321님의 SAM_0847

Flickr에서 inno4321님의 SAM_0850

Flickr에서 inno4321님의 SAM_0851

Flickr에서 inno4321님의 SAM_0846
Yesterday


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

Flickr에서 inno4321님의 SAM_0860

Flickr에서 inno4321님의 SAM_0862

Flickr에서 inno4321님의 SAM_0864

Flickr에서 inno4321님의 SAM_0865
^^
10 November


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

Flickr에서 inno4321님의 SAM_0881

Flickr에서 inno4321님의 SAM_0884

Flickr에서 inno4321님의 SAM_0885

Flickr에서 inno4321님의 SAM_0886
^^
11 november

lotte castle lol really stupid name..... 
Disappointed design. ugly commie blocks....
I wish this place for doomed stadium.


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

Flickr에서 inno4321님의 SAM_1057

Flickr에서 inno4321님의 SAM_1058

Flickr에서 inno4321님의 SAM_1059

Flickr에서 inno4321님의 SAM_1060

Flickr에서 inno4321님의 SAM_1061


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

http://www.siminilbo.co.kr/news/articleView.html?idxno=347117
Yesterday 
mayor of geumcheong district delivery to vice mayor of seoul goverment
290,000 citizens's petition for built 1000 bed hospital in geumcheon district.

Injae bak hospital(now loacated in cbd) have a plan move to geumcheon. But some trouble with land price and administration problem.


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

Flickr에서 inno4321님의 20131210_1386896027750w2U

Flickr에서 inno4321님의 20131210_1386896149024jRk


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

Flickr에서 inno4321님의 SAM_1710
Today my home town's develop.

Flickr에서 inno4321님의 SAM_1711
geumcheongu is one of district of seoul(seoul have 25 district)

Flickr에서 inno4321님의 SAM_1713
now some heavy truck in and out from site.
apartment/hotel/public swimming pool/public library/samll lake park/officetel(korean type residence)/elementary school/police station/gym/lotte mart/commercial shops will be built

Flickr에서 inno4321님의 SAM_1716
we can see some western admire tendency in this emblem. This emblem is not korean style.
usually seoul's main residence type is apartment. But those aprtment's brand name is almost english utter. like I-PARK TOWR PALACE etc.

my home towen is poor district other than district of seoul. This project is important for geumcheongu people. these apartment price is about $ 310 thousand for 85m2


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)




----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

Flickr에서 inno4321님의 20140314_1395382418013I6A

MY HOME TOWN


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

Flickr에서 inno4321님의 SAM_2133

Flickr에서 inno4321님의 SAM_2132

Flickr에서 inno4321님의 SAM_2140

Flickr에서 inno4321님의 SAM_2139

Flickr에서 inno4321님의 SAM_2138

Flickr에서 inno4321님의 SAM_2137

Flickr에서 inno4321님의 SAM_2136

Flickr에서 inno4321님의 SAM_2135

Flickr에서 inno4321님의 SAM_2134
^^
Actually this project is going to built 70floor over 250m hight landmark
But Seoul mayor won sung ee reject plan decreased below 150m 45floors 
*I lost my home town's first landmark to due wongsung ee mayor*
i really hate this guy really Anti skyscraper


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

my home town project


----------



## Equario (Jan 14, 2010)

Great project! Keep on updating! :cheers:


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

SAM_2386 by inno4321, on Flickr
SAM_2387 by inno4321, on Flickr
SAM_2388 by inno4321, on Flickr
SAM_2389 by inno4321, on Flickr
SAM_2390 by inno4321, on Flickr
SAM_2391 by inno4321, on Flickr
SAM_2392 by inno4321, on Flickr
SAM_2393 by inno4321, on Flickr
SAM_2394 by inno4321, on Flickr
SAM_2395 by inno4321, on Flickr


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

20140731_173812 by inno4321, on Flickr


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

SAM_3147 by inno4321, on Flickr
SAM_3148 by inno4321, on Flickr


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

SAM_2904 by inno4321, on Flickr
SAM_2905 by inno4321, on Flickr
SAM_2906 by inno4321, on Flickr
^^
My home town's another anonymous project? lol
suddenly demolish this old truck garbage are.
when i was kid i used to pass beside this area and paly with my friends.

i don't know what they built but guess 5 fl normal building.


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

^^
A few days ago Third step project APP from seoul
These are another shape of apartment(주상복합)

47floor 6 units
basement big mart(like a carfe) 
center square park for public

*and most interesting SKYlounge for normal citiznes(free sky observation deck)*

anyway design is ugly to me


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

inno4321 said:


> ^^
> A few days ago Third step project APP from seoul
> These are another shape of apartment(주상복합)
> 
> ...


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

문화일보 http://www.munhwa.com/news/view.html?no=2014103001032103008021
^^
THESE APRTMENT'S INSIDE INTERIOR 
모든 종류의 한국싸이트&다음초고층카페로 퍼가지 말아주세요
More photos and Above photos copyright belong to 으뜸구
사진을 퍼와서 죄송합니다. 혹시 사진의 주인분께서 삭제를 원하실경우 주져하지 마시고 제게 댓글이나 쪽지를 요청하시면 
즉각 바로 삭제하겠습니다. 좋은 사진 찍어주셔서 감사합니다. 

1 WEEKS AGO NEW 1000 BED HOSPITAL CONSTRUCTION PROJECT GET APPROVED FROM SEOUL GOVERNMENT.


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

SAM_3781 by inno4321, on Flickr
SAM_3782 by inno4321, on Flickr
SAM_3784 by inno4321, on Flickr
SAM_3785 by inno4321, on Flickr


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

SAM_3950 by inno4321, on Flickr
SAM_3949 by inno4321, on Flickr
SAM_3948 by inno4321, on Flickr
SAM_3947 by inno4321, on Flickr
SAM_3945 by inno4321, on Flickr
SAM_3943 by inno4321, on Flickr


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

SAM_4722 by inno4321, on Flickr
SAM_4723 by inno4321, on Flickr
SAM_4724 by inno4321, on Flickr
SAM_4725 by inno4321, on Flickr
SAM_4726 by inno4321, on Flickr
SAM_4727 by inno4321, on Flickr
SAM_4728 by inno4321, on Flickr
SAM_4729 by inno4321, on Flickr
SAM_4730 by inno4321, on Flickr
SAM_4731 by inno4321, on Flickr
SAM_4732 by inno4321, on Flickr
SAM_4733 by inno4321, on Flickr
SAM_4734 by inno4321, on Flickr
SAM_4734 by inno4321, on Flickr
SAM_4736 by inno4321, on Flickr


----------



## Qalandari (Feb 25, 2015)

Looks to be a good project


----------



## Bredanaar (Sep 23, 2012)

*ea*

really awesome


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

very good...:master::master::cheers::cheers2:


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

jung jo king's parade in geumcheongu


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

20151018_123341 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20151018_123546 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20151018_123607 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20151018_123745 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20151018_123848 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)




----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

http://www.nocutnews.co.kr/news/4496763




^^
Famous singer 하림 harim cultural experiment in 부영슈퍼 buyoung market of Gemcheongu 
This traditional market preserved 40years he remind memory when he was kids.

Behind Lotte castle U/C

P.S this market neighbor my high school friend live in there.
he go to hospital due to swallow gases from burning coal briquettes. but revived







[/url]SAM_5217 by inno4321, on Flickr


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

20151021_141859_HDR by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
^^
post office almost completed



inno4321 said:


> SAM_6521 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
> 
> 20150530_193137 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
> 20150530_193214 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
> ...


20151025_173059 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20151021_141314_HDR by Inno Inno, Flickr에서

new project. small desert area develop as triangle shape building. little bit unique
20151028_122834 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
remodeling 
don't demolish but making new building
daewoo stock n hyundai car sales shop n hana bank in there
20151028_122303 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
another remodeling U/C 
very old building especially located on in front my middle school. 
20151028_122540 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
according to the hometown neighbor's told that this 5 fl wedding hall will be demolish and to built 17fl hotel. Hotel in my home town?
well little bit skeptical. 
My home town located on outskirt of seoul. have a novotel doksan hotel.
https://www.google.co.kr/search?q=novotel+docksan&oq=novotel+docksan&aqs=chrome..69i57&sourceid=chrome&es_sm=122&ie=UTF-8#newwindow=1&q=novotel+doksan


----------



## aquaticko (Mar 15, 2011)

^^Well, Geumcheon-gu is nestled right next to the the mountains of Gwanak-gu, is connected to the rest of Seoul and Gyeonggi-do by Line 1, is close to the Gwangmyeong KTX station that can take you to the rest of South Korea, and could probably offer slightly cheaper prices to travelers willing to stay in hotels outside of Jongno and Gangnam.

I think it could be a great place for a hotel .


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

20151025_140220 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
^^
Look left top(lotte castle can see)
20151027_131412 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
^^
top out 

20151025_140552_HDR by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
^^
Below Almost same angle direction from 마을버스 town small bus








p,s마을버스 town small bus
My home town blue color district in seoul 
So there are only one train exist( 1line direct to CBD : built long ago when under japans regime. So train system similar with Tokyo) 
Therefore BUS is main traffic vehicle
among them 마을버스 town small bus is small one it take $0.9 



aquaticko said:


> ^^Well, Geumcheon-gu is nestled right next to the the mountains of Gwanak-gu, is connected to the rest of Seoul and Gyeonggi-do by Line 1, is close to the Gwangmyeong KTX station that can take you to the rest of South Korea, and could probably offer slightly cheaper prices to travelers willing to stay in hotels outside of Jongno and Gangnam.
> 
> I think it could be a great place for a hotel .


i second thought you make sense


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

20151010_190721 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
^^
10 October 
20151025_121738 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
^^
25 october
















Demolish
located on in front of geumcheongu office
M- tower


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

SAM_6751 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
AN yang chun stream into Han river 
SAM_6752 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
Gwangmyoung city direction(this direction(apartment in seoul though) is not seoul but kunggyedo province)
SAM_6753 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
when I was kid I used to playing in here that time very dirty and smell came from
But now clear than that time Big fish swimming in there
But little bit smell came from still though
SAM_6754 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
Lotte apartment
this project first "middle class residence project" in my home town.
My home town low class in seoul. 
SAM_6755 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_6756 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_6757 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
this way go to Han river(which traditional big river which flow in the middle of seoul city)
SAM_6758 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
dusk came down and bird
SAM_6759 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
this way go to outside of seoul(kyunggydo province)
SAM_6760 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
taken at september
SAM_6764 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
so now rise higher 
SAM_6765 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_6767 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_6768 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
this over over pass is subugansundoro(now will be bury in underground)
If this road bury in underground then it will be road one part of major circle highway of seoul 
SAM_6770 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_6771 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_6773 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
this pedestrian bridge is connected to residence area
SAM_6775 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_6777 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_6780 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_6781 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
taken at september


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

^^
My home town NEW PROJECT!! 
747 apartment/commercial/hospital(vacuum empty space)/office(a lot of business)
This project will connected with above lotte project area.


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

*view from geumcheongu office*

SAM_6840 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_6841 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_6842 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_6844 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_6845 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_6846 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_6847 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
^^
park / art museum site 
SAM_6848 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
^^
over 40fl complex tower site
SAM_6849 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_6850 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_6851 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
^^
street avenue place. without barrier 
SAM_6852 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_6853 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
^^
public building(gym/swimming pool etc)
SAM_6854 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_6855 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
^^
elementary school site prepare get budget from seoul city
SAM_6856 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_6857 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
park place


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

SAM_6858 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_6859 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_6860 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_6861 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_6865 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_6866 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_6867 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_6868 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_6869 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_6870 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_6871 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_6872 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

SAM_6812 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_6813 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_6814 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_6821 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_6822 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_6823 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_6824 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_6825 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_6826 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_6827 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_6828 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_6830 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_6833 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_6835 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_6874 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_6875 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_6876 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_6877 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

20151122_094346 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20151122_094351 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

20151112_105124 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20151112_105120 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서

20151118_125755 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
home town new shop coffe & bread


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

20151121_105144 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20151121_105242 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

*2015년 11월 18일에 촬영*

Now they piling in tall residence tower site's land
low floor will be Big market something like a TESCO or wallmart very huge size I heard that it will be 7 largest size in korea 
:banana::banana:
20151118_114358 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20151118_114402 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20151118_114406 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20151118_114409 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20151118_114419 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20151118_114445_HDR by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20151118_114520 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20151118_114537 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
^^
this site Hotel& offictel place


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

*NEW HOUSE BUILDING*

20151110_220849 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20151110_220900 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20151110_220921 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20151110_220938 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20151110_221059 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20151110_221113_HDR by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20151110_221132 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20151110_221150_HDR by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
^^
TAKEN AT 10 NOVEMBER
20151110_221228 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
^^
This way very important for me
Now this way block by old building but when this project completed then I can go to 1 line(geumcheongu station) directly.

SAM_2904 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_2905 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
^^
AUGUST 2014
20151110_221525 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
^^
NOW


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

*TAKEN AT 18 NOVEMBER*

20151118_114742_HDR by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
^^
AIR FORCE military camp 
this place is going to develop as science r&d park
20151118_124233 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20151118_124238 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20151118_124421 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20151118_124509 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20151118_124514 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

20151118_130044 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20151118_130104 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20151118_130117 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20151118_130122 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20151118_130134 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
^^
NEW PROJECT 
20151120_113036 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20151120_113032 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20151120_113117 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
^^
TAKEN AT 20 NOVEMBER









^^
THIS PROJECT BELOW 
20151120_113157 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

20160617_201602_HDR by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20160617_201610_HDR by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
^^
To built residence 

20160615_203218_HDR by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20160615_203234_HDR by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
^^
another residence project
this place about $ 16000 USD per 3.3m2

other project update
Lotte castle 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=133548024#post133548024

SEOUL | Geumcheon District of Seoul Municipal Police Station | U/C
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1925941


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

Snap_2016.09.28 14.21.28_001 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20160918_155234_HDR by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
^^
geumcheon police substation rebuilt

http://map.naver.com/index.nhn?menu...&street=on&vrpanosky=on&vrpanopoi=off&enc=b64


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

SAM_2724 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
result_2016_1_4_14_7_9_792_1 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
http://skyrisecities.com/community/threads/seoul-geumcheongu-compilation.25490/


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

sdfsdsdf by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
sdfsdfsd by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
fdfdf by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
fdfd by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
^^
ugly
erert by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_2729 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_2756 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
more photos http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showthread.php?t=223781


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

20151118_130122 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
^^
RENDERING
20160918_155726_HDR by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
^^
REAL U/C view from different angle point. center yellow crane
20161010_204220_HDR by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20161010_204135_HDR by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20161004_203456_HDR by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
^^
police substation u/c
20161012_110325_HDR by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20161004_203311_HDR by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20161011_203924_HDR by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
^^
new big project u/c


----------



## Equario (Jan 14, 2010)

*inno4321*, thanks for the updates!


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

20161006_204515_HDR by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20161006_204411_HDR by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_1383 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
^^
taken at may
20161006_204228_HDR by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
^^
PARK AREA
20161006_204329_HDR by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20161006_203712_HDR by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
^^
noisy prevent wall installation
20161006_203902_HDR by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20161010_204708_HDR by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
^^
police station site
SAM_2686 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_2687 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
^^
new project u/c
SAM_2719 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
right tow apartment is going to redevelop 




Equario said:


> *inno4321*, thanks for the updates!


^^
thanks too
:banana:


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

so many buildings rising there too !


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)




----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

SAM_2892 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_2893 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_2894 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_2895 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_2896 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_2897 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
^^
end up Core rise up on ground!
SAM_2898 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
^^
New main car road will be open soon.


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

complex_main_img by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
@tmp_apart_danji_2_1 (1) by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
@tmp_apart_danji_1_1 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_2899 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_2900 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

SAM_2849 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_2847 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

20160210_175613_HDR by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
^^
Feb 2016
SAM_2904 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_2905 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
^^
branch seoul art museum wil be built over there 
SAM_2907 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
^^
park area
SAM_2908 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_2909 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_2910 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_2911 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_2912 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

SAM_2913 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_2914 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_2915 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_2916 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_2919 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_2917 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_2918 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
^^
noise barrier 
SAM_2920 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
^^
prevent noise from rail road 
but still noise can't prevent perfectly 
SAM_2921 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_2922 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_2927 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
^^
transparent noise wall
SAM_2923 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
^^
this new road very important for me
people can't go opposite main road and make a detour about 40minute by walk due to obstacle by desert land. But by this new road connected between main road and side road. 
this is why i like development and construction. construction is miracle. they built from nothing to something
SAM_2924 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
^^
pedestrian friendly jogging road. actually this road belong to apartment but they should share with other ordinary citizens
SAM_2925 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_2928 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_2929 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
^^
right, commercial building
SAM_2930 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
^6
commercial
SAM_2931 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
entrance parking lot
SAM_2932 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_2933 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
police station site view
SAM_2935 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_2936 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서


SAM_2937 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_2938 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
another 13fl project u/c


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

^^
copy right to 금천구 주민 모임
inside lotte castle apartment
gym center/swimming pool/book cafe/kids play ground they should share with other citizens


----------



## Equario (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks for the updates!


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

20161022_113050_HDR by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20161022_113114_HDR by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20161022_113120_HDR by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20161022_113122_HDR by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
^^
welfare center site
20161022_113130_HDR by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
^^
police station site
20161022_113157_HDR by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20161022_113159_HDR by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20161022_113204_HDR by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20161022_113233_HDR by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20161022_113305_HDR by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20161022_113527_HDR by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
^^
police station site



Equario said:


> Thanks for the updates!


^^
:banana::lol: thanks too


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

20161026_201300_HDR by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20161026_201241_HDR by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20161025_191342_HDR by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
road view http://map.naver.com/?vrpanotype=3&...&lat=4e93a4b049223dcf0ee56f826ffa20d9&enc=b64

20161022_135433_HDR by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
Snap_2016.09.28 14.21.28_001 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20161025_190719_HDR by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
^^
geumcheongu police substation

5546546546 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서




^^
Inside Lotte castle gold park of geumcheon's apartment 
107 unit 59
market price about $ 370,000~410,000 usd


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

result_2016_1_4_14_7_9_792_1 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
^^
20161022_113538_HDR by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20161022_113659_HDR by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20161022_113705_HDR by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20161025_142950_HDR by Inno Inno, Flickr에서


Snap_2016.10.24 17.53.25_001 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
^^
seller marketing above building 
20161022_113742_HDR by Inno Inno, Flickr에서


complex_main_img by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
^^
20161025_155733_HDR by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20161025_155748_HDR by Inno Inno, Flickr에서

erert by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
^^
20161025_155810_HDR by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
^^
SAMSUNG gadget marketing to Lotte castle residence people who prepare electronic gadget when they move to apartment
20161025_160453_HDR by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20161025_160621_HDR by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
core rise up on surface ground
20161025_160632_HDR by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20161025_161102_HDR by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20161025_161432_HDR by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20161025_161440_HDR by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20161025_161443_HDR by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20161025_161525_HDR by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20161025_161543_HDR by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
welfare center

HHHHH by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20161025_161309_HDR by Inno Inno, Flickr에서


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

image hosting
gifs upload
http://www.sporbiz.co.kr/news/articleView.html?idxno=56342

Recently LG success 256QAM 5G(5th generation mobile communications) technology in * office Docksan of Geumcheongu*
256QAM is 100 times faster than LTE-A 
31Gbps download speed


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

SAM_3817 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
to make public bicycle sharing 
SAM_3818 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_3819 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_3821 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
big mart enterance 
SAM_3822 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_3823 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_3825 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_3826 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
this area is going to make science park. Now using as air force basement 
need take a long time until u/c
Snap_2017.03.02 19.04.52_019 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
same spot belwo photos
SAM_3827 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
Snap_2017.03.02 19.03.32_016 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_3828 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_3829 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
big mart entrance 
Snap_2017.03.02 19.00.22_005 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_3830 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_3831 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_3832 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
this infront tower's top roof make as open public observation deck for citizens





Equario said:


> Inno, as always, appreciate your updates!


I always appreciated for your support.


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

SAM_3865 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
hotel&residence&commercial 
SAM_3866 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_3868 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_3869 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_3870 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_3871 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
street cafe recently open
SAM_3872 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_3874 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_3875 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_3876 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_3877 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_3878 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_3879 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_3880 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_3881 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_3882 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_3884 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
gym sport center
SAM_3885 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
80% people moving completed
SAM_3887 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_3888 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
cafeteria
SAM_3889 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_3890 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_3891 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_3892 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_3893 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_3894 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
another commercial u/c
SAM_3897 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
artificial fountain
SAM_3898 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_3899 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
this way connected with geumnarae park&seoul art museum branch
SAM_3901 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_3904 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_3905 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_3906 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
old military camp turn into apartment
SAM_3907 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_3908 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_3909 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_3910 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
commercial
SAM_3911 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_3912 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_3913 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_3914 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_3915 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서

SAM_3916 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_3918 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
public sport center soon U/C
SAM_3919 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
4fl
gym 890㎡ 
work out gym 200㎡
hall*8room office사무실, shops, cafe카페, mart매점, nurse room수유실,
swimming pool수영장(25m, 6lane ), kids pool유아풀(15m, 2lane), 
SAM_3920 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
this old house will be develop someday. but divided project so we can't expect some kind of pretty huge building
SAM_3921 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_3922 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_3923 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서


----------



## Equario (Jan 14, 2010)

Inno, thanks for the updates!


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

SAM_3924 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_3925 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_3926 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
police station(right)
SAM_3927 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_3929 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_3930 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_3932 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_3933 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_3934 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_3935 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_3936 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_3937 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_3938 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_3939 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서

^^
1468217290 (1) by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
parc1 over 300m tower U/C


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

SAM_4347 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_4348 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_4349 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_4350 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_4352 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_4353 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_4354 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_4355 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_4356 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_4357 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_4359 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_4360 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_4363 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_4364 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_4365 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_4366 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_4367 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_4368 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_4369 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

image postcertificity.com
daebo the sky valley
^^
SAM_3721 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_3722 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_4306 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_4346 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서

image postcertificity.com
daerung techno 20cha
^^
SAM_4307 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_4343 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_4344 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서


daerung techno 21cha
^^
SAM_4308 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_4309 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_4310 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_4463 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_4464 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서



SAM_4313 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_4327 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서

image hosting over 5mbcertificity.com
Subugansunhighway bury underground 
^^
SAM_4329 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_4340 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서


image url uploadcertificity.com
daerung techno 19cha
^^
SAM_4330 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_4331 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_4334 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_4337 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서

SAM_4370 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_4371 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_4372 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_4373 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_4376 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_4460 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_4461 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서

image hostercertificity.com
police station
^^
SAM_4465 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_4466 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서

fire station rendering Prepare
^^










New Lotte lease residence prepare
^^
photo sharing websitescertificity.com


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

20170510_092443 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20170510_092605 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20170510_095145 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20170510_120103 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20170510_120106 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20170510_120201 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20170510_120225 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20170510_120227 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20170510_120229 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20170510_120247 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서

20170510_120346 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20170510_120350 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20170510_120446 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20170510_120822 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
^^
Lotte residence
First huge middle class residence in my home town.
Geumcheongu is Cheapest house price in Seoul
All each apartment price rise up $ 100 thousands 
So NORMAL SIZE HOUSE IS about $500 thousans USA. 5억 6천만원
it is cheap compare with New york or Tokyo hong kong.

20161030_171513_HDR by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
^^
New project begin in my home town.
BU YOUNG CEO visiting to stop U/C site
and discuss with geumcheongu office
to built 20fl Big hospital

20161030_171521_HDR by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
Also opposite side BU YOUNG CEO visiting to stop U/C site
and discuss to built New 50fl complex residence and commercial

So another New big project will be begin soon in front of Lotte residence


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

imagen
20170601_212457 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20170602_153323 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
금천 리메인씨티 Geumcheon remain city ﻿


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

20161207_205109_HDR by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
SAM_3569 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20170608_095410 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서

SAM_3539 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
^^
benz korea branch fixed shop
20170608_090532 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20170608_090654 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서

20170608_085559 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
^^
unknown project begin
20170608_150757 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20170608_150817 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
back side
20170608_150856 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20161022_135433_HDR by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
^^
before(hospital)
20170608_150908 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
^^
Now almost completed 
Snap_2016.09.28 14.21.28_001 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
^^
police sub station 
20170608_095822 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
^^
police sub station completed
20170608_095718 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20170608_095726 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
^^
new residence project
Seoul most rich people love to live in apartment(look boring shape) but inside very convenient 
but if someone has no money they second adorable residence is such like vila
many construction business man buying old detached house and then demolish house to built such like standard building.


^^
before
20170515_212111750 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
^^
now demolish
20170601_212755 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20170601_212743 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

20170520_161710 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20170516_123145 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20170516_123149 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20170516_123152 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20170516_123155 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
^^
one month ago
20170516_165802 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
^^
post office demolish
20170516_165847 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20170516_174941 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
^^
demolish model house
20170516_174954 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20170516_175143 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20170516_175217 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
^^
castle? ha ha ridiculous konglish
20170516_175248 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20170516_175254 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
^^
lotte successfully sold out 4600 houses and 300 shop and hotel
so model house demolish
20170518_190727 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
^^
police station
20170518_190733 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20170520_145027 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
^^
police station
20170520_145030 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

20170614_142134 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20170614_142130 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20170614_151034 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20170612_120608 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20170612_120632 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20170612_120626 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20170614_151743 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20170612_120818 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20170612_121200 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20170612_121202 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20170612_121208 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20170614_145643 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20170614_145656 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
PUBLIC SHARE BICYCLE 
20170612_212358 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
ANOTHER NEW COMMERCIAL BUILDING 
Snap_2017.06.21 17.11.33_001 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
^^
DEMOLISH THIS BUILDING AND TO BUILT BELOW IT FACTORY BEGIN
20170620_175736 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20170620_175747 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
ROAD VIEW http://naver.me/FLoHZDMv

http://marketinsight.hankyung.com/apps.free/free.news.view?category=IB_FREE&aid=201706143673u
^^
BUYOUNG group donation geumcheongu land for the purpose to built 20fl big hospital. 
ROAD VIEW http://naver.me/5sCrZ3Rz


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

20170309_194225 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
^^
police station 
20170714_194808 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20170714_194826 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20170714_195149 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20170714_195555 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20170714_195621 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20170715_142650 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

20161030_171610_HDR by Inno Inno, Flickr에서




^^
http://news.mt.co.kr/mtview.php?no=2017071714241885484
My home town first big hospital get approved!

Buyoung get approved from geucheon district to built 25fl hospital.
-4 level below 
-25fl hospital building
-New recruit 100 doctors
-22 medical treatment(included dental) 
-5 oriental treatment
-over 500 beds
-and Buyoung will buying medical college and collaborated with other big hospital of SK and extend this hospital more great scale than plan.
:banana:


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

20170716_170415 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20170716_170832 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20170716_170908 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20170716_170914 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20170716_173746 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20170716_173759 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20170716_173920 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20170716_174022 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20170716_174035 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20170716_174050 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

Snap_2017.07.23 05.53.31_001 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
^^ copyright to mooyoung 무영주택

대지면적: 11,995㎡
· 연 면 적: 57,537.33㎡
· 규 모: 지상20층 

location http://naver.me/GHdKYAbp


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

20170716_170415 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
















^^
LOTTE mart map (1 level below + 1 ground floor)
Now building almost competed so LOTTE suggest mart open approved paper to geumcheon office.


http://blog.naver.com/vkflzmfktkd224/221060818542
^^
for the purposed scale compared. We can check yesterday open(at 27 July open day) other area seoul mart 
Few days ago open "LOTTE MART of Majesta seocho district": mart floor area 9,425㎡

Meanwhile Geumcheon *LOTTE MART floor area 47,000㎡*
So Geoumcheon LOTTE MART 4 times larger than LOTTE MART of Majesta


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

20170801_084713 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20170721_195412 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20170721_195418 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20170721_195422 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20170721_195458 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
^^
elementary school
20170721_195501 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
20170721_195505 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서

20170721_195508 by Inno Inno, Flickr에서
^^
police station u/c


----------

